# My new Aristocrat humidor



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

It's an end table model in black walnut with temperature and humidity control. I took the pictures at an angle to keep the flash from reflecting so the burl would show. It has a burl top and raised panel door. Inside are two drawers and a tray.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that an Avallo? That is one sexy humi bro, congrats.


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Swany said:


> Is that an Avallo? That is one sexy humi bro, congrats.


It's an Aristocrat.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Dirtroad said:


> It's an Aristocrat.


LMAO, yes I see it now, IN THE TITLE.... Wow, my brain isn't functioning yet this morning I guess. Anyways...


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW !! beatifull humidor what's the count on something that size ?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats it's Beautiful!


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Aschecte said:


> WOW !! beatifull humidor what's the count on something that size ?


The two drawers will hold 500-600 loose cigars. Not sure how many boxes will fit in the bottom and on the tray. More than I have now, but less than I'll have sometime in the future.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice unit !


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice. I've been looking at those for awhile... Lot of coin! Congrats!


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

harley33 said:


> Very nice. I've been looking at those for awhile... Lot of coin! Congrats!


You got THAT right. I visited Bob's shop last week after I found out they moved next door to where I work. He gave me a tour of the shop and showed me this little beauty he had taken in trade on a larger humidor. I had to have it after seeing how beautiful it was. Since, it's used, I got a nice discount off the new price, and a full warranty.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice humidor, if you can do it why not. Show us a picture when it is full


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Napa Cab said:


> Very nice humidor, if you can do it why not. Show us a picture when it is full


I'll do that.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Napa Cab said:


> Very nice humidor, if you can do it why not. Show us a picture when it is full


Very nice indeed. Post up some pics when you have it somewhat full


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lostdog13 said:


> Very nice indeed. Post up some pics when you have it somewhat full


+1. Can't wait to see pics of that beauty filled up.


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Love the finish on it....I hope I can find something with such a great finish when I bump up my humi


----------



## UtleyRules (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats, that is a world class piece.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Charlie
Do you happen to know what model# your humidor is? I was looking at those and it's hard to figure out on the web site because there are so many. Thanks


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Napa Cab said:


> Charlie
> Do you happen to know what model# your humidor is? I was looking at those and it's hard to figure out on the web site because there are so many. Thanks


It's the End Table model like these: ARISTOCRAT CABINET HUMIDOR OPTIONS 
You start with the cabinet size you want, and then chose the options you want such as which wood, humidification and temp control, drawers, trays and so on.


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

i think i need to start pinching pennies


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Here it is, loaded with cigars.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks great filled up. it didn't take you very long.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a thing of beauty. Quite a lot of fine smoking there. Very well organized and divided up as well. It must have taken some time to figure out how to partition it out and make the most use of the space like it seems you did, as there's not one inch of wasted real estate in there.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful... That is one elegant piece of hardware...


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome. Simply awesome.


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. It took several hours to inventory and arrange the cigars in numerical/alphabetical order. The 5 Vegas and Diesels take up most of the space in the top drawer. I had 707 cigars until I smoked one of the Shorties afterward.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Awesome box! I was looking for something like that when I was trying to decide on my next one. I opted for a wineador instead ($130 instead of $600 for a nice wood one). But it sure does look sweet.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dirtroad said:


> It's the End Table model like these: ARISTOCRAT CABINET HUMIDOR OPTIONS
> You start with the cabinet size you want, and then chose the options you want such as which wood, humidification and temp control, drawers, trays and so on.


That's beautiful! Bob is great to work with. I took a photo of my office furniture and asked him to match the color from the photo and he was able to produce an Aristocrat that fit in perfectly with my office furniture...


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed working with Bob and just talking with him. He knows his stuff and is quick to share information.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dirtroad said:


> The two drawers will hold 500-600 loose cigars. Not sure how many boxes will fit in the bottom and on the tray. More than I have now, but less than I'll have sometime in the future.


My Mini-Tall in basically the same config (2 drawers, 2 shelves) has the same width and height dimensions as your End Table just about 2/3rd the depth. I've got roughly 500 singles in the drawers and 13 boxes in it with room for 2or 3 more boxes if I get creative. Bob claims 30 - 40 boxes + 250 singles in the standard End Table and his count estimates are usually pretty much bang on. I'd expect you can get 600ish singles and at least 25 boxes in there. Congrats on the purchase, you've got a beautiful piece of art there and, speaking from personal experience, you're going to absolutely love it!


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

mithrilG60 said:


> My Mini-Tall in basically the same config (2 drawers, 2 shelves) has the same width and height dimensions as your End Table just about 2/3rd the depth. I've got roughly 500 singles in the drawers and 13 boxes in it with room for 2or 3 more boxes if I get creative. Bob claims 30 - 40 boxes + 250 singles in the standard End Table and his count estimates are usually pretty much bang on. I'd expect you can get 600ish singles and at least 25 boxes in there. Congrats on the purchase, you've got a beautiful piece of art there and, speaking from personal experience, you're going to absolutely love it!


I saw your pictures in another thread. Very nice.


----------



## anz0002 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I want a Mini Tall Aristocrat so bad! My girlfriend would even approve if I somehow came across that kind of money. I could buy boxes if I had one!


----------

